# For sale!



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all I have a set of warhammer to get rid of. prefferably cash via paypal but up for any offers! I will ebay them in a week or so if they dont go!


Goblin shaman

Dwarf barrier and bits

Goblin spiders, hut, captured dwarf, splattered goblin, goblin archers

Goblin spearmen, the standard, musician and champ for the archers are in there.

Troooll

autogun and missile heavy weapons team

Eldar not sure whether guardians or dire avengers! 2 have missing arms

The goblins are all there, 1 leader, 1 shaman, 20 archers, 40 spears and a troll

PM me or reply!

Thanks!


----------

